# Beckhoff: Eindeutige ID auslesen im Prog



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

Hallo, kann man mittels Programm irgendeine eindeutige Zahl oder so aus dem System auslesen ? Sowas wie die Nummer der Festplatte (falls vorhanden) oder so ähnlich ?

MfG CAS


----------



## gloeru (3 Juni 2011)

Ob es direkt aus der PLC geht weiss ich nicht, habe noch nie sowas gesehen.

Wir nutzen mal als Alternative ein kleines VB06-Programm, welches über ADS kommunizierte und die Serial (und noch andere Sachen, wie z.B. eine Dongle-Serial) übertrug. Das ganze ist natürlich nur sehr begrenzt "sicher"... (Falls es um einen Kopierschutz gehen sollte)


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juni 2011)

Du solltest erstmal definieren, welches Eigenschaft des PCs "eindeutig" ist.
Und wozu es dienen soll.
Und dann schauen, ob man da aus der PLC rankommt.

Eindeutig ist z. B. die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte. Die kann man über PLC-Bausteine auslesen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...clibutilities_fb_getadaptersinfo.htm&id=12899


----------



## Voxe (3 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das mit der Festplattennummer, ist ne gute Idee, die solltet ihr vollkommen vergessen. Habe das vor langer Zeit mal gemacht und ganz schnell gleiche gefunden, speziell bei zwei Rechnern des gleichen Herstellers.

Aber unter uns, kann ja keiner sehen, selbst der Beckhoff hat Probleme mit seinen System-IDs.

Um einen Schutz der Software zu realisieren, nehme ich einen Dongle, ok kostet etwas, aber damit ist man sicher.

Gruß


----------



## Dummy (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man mittels Programm irgendeine eindeutige Zahl oder so aus dem System auslesen ? Sowas wie die Nummer der Festplatte (falls vorhanden) oder so ähnlich ?
> 
> MfG CAS



Hi,

wie wäre es mit der MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkarte, die müsste ja eindeutig sein. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche müsstest Du diese mit dem folgenden FB aus der Ultilities Lib auslesen können.

FB_GetAdaptersInfo

Gruß

dummy


----------



## cas (3 Juni 2011)

hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich einen FB sichern.

Selbst wenn es die Festplattennummer 2 mal in Deutschland vorkommt, dann ist das auch ok. MAC-Adressen, kann man, soweit ich weis, auch manipulieren.

Es ist halt zu überlegen, ob der Aufwand damit nicht zu groß wird.

Einen Dongle an eine CX-Controller hängen ? Ist wohl übertrieben...

Was gibt es noch für eindeutige (einmalige dinge), die man per plc auslesen kann ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Dummy (3 Juni 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie wäre es mit der MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkarte, die müsste ja eindeutig sein. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche müsstest Du diese mit dem folgenden FB aus der Ultilities Lib auslesen können.
> 
> ...



Oh, habe gerade gesehen, dass der Kollege trinitaucher es schon vorgeschlagen hat. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Einen Dongle an eine CX-Controller hängen ? Ist wohl übertrieben...
> 
> Was gibt es noch für eindeutige (einmalige dinge), die man per plc auslesen kann ?
> 
> MfG CAS



Jeder Kopierschutz ist zu umgehen.
Mac- und Seriennummern sind nur Software, also zu ändern.
Ist dein Programm so genial und so toll, dass du es sichern musst? 

Als Kunde würde ich solche Dinge ganz klar verbieten.
Wenn die Anlage zum Stillstand kommt, dann muss ein Ersatzteil aus dem Lager eingebaut werden können und weiter geht es.

Ich verstehe langsam nicht mehr wieviel Energie in  solchen Schmarrn investiert wird.
Es ist doch sinnvoller, dass die Energie auf das Programmieren von guter Software verwendet wird und so eine Kundenbindung zustande kommt.


bike


----------



## cas (4 Juni 2011)

> Ich verstehe langsam nicht mehr wieviel Energie in solchen Schmarrn investiert wird.
> Es ist doch sinnvoller, dass die Energie auf das Programmieren von guter Software verwendet wird und so eine Kundenbindung zustande kommt.


 
Schreib doch mal den Brief an Microsoft....

Der Kunde bekommt selbstverständlich eine Funktionerende Anlage. Bei Problemen oder Austausch gibt es überall Probleme.

Wo soll das Problem sein, sein geistiges Werk gegen unerlaubte Nutung zu schützen. Wenn es einfacher wäre, würde es jeder machen.

MfG CAS


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem sein, sein geistiges Werk gegen unerlaubte Nutung zu schützen. Wenn es einfacher wäre, würde es jeder machen.
> 
> MfG CAS



Die Frage war doch ist deine geistige Entwicklung so toll?
Und was sagen die Kunden dazu?
Du kannst Win$ nicht mit Anlagen bzw mit Maschinen vergleichen.
Sei versichert, du tust dir nichts gutes.
Mach den Kunden klar, dass neben dem Programm es Unterstützung gibt, und die ist wichtiger als das Programm. 

Das was du entwickelst haben andere, da zu unwichtig, bereits wieder vergessen.


bike


P.S: also wenn unser Kunden Stillstand haben, und eine NCK einbauen, dann wird die Sicherung eingespielt und das Ding läuft wieder, OHNE Probleme.
Wenn bei dir Probleme sind, dann noch einmal nachdenken!


----------



## gloeru (4 Juni 2011)

Ja, Sicherheit im IT-Bereich ist nicht einfach.
Ohne in die Details zu gehen, MAC und HD-Serial können mit geeigneten Programmen geändert werden.

Das vorallem Kunden aus dem asiatischen Raum nicht so sehr an Kundenbindung etc interessiert sind ist glaub klar.

Wir schützten dann unser selbst gemachtes VB2006 HMI auch mit einem Dongle, ohne Dongle lief die Anlage eifach nur mit halber Geschwindigkeit, falls der Kunde den Dongle verlieren sollte. Vorteil vom Dongle, den kannst du weiterzügeln bei einem Rechneraustausch. Dafür schraub das Ding irgendwie in dem Schaltschrank fest, am besten mit ner richtige Kette


----------



## cas (4 Juni 2011)

Die Problematik ist, das ich für einen Kunden ein System entwickelt habe, das er schützen möchte gegen Kopierer. Das Programm soll auf einer Beckhoff SPS laufen ,aber nicht "kopiert" werden können, da es zwar von anderen installiert werden soll aber nicht eigenmächtig verbreitet. 

Im Prinzip wird die Software einer Firma gegeben die das Prog auf die Steuerung schiebt und "aktiviert mittel Key". Der Key kommt dann vom meinem Kunden.

So ist das...

MfG CAS


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2011)

gloeru schrieb:


> Das vorallem Kunden aus dem asiatischen Raum nicht so sehr an Kundenbindung etc interessiert sind ist glaub klar.



Also wir haben auch ein Werk in Fernost.
Doch ein Programm ist die eine Seite der Medallie, doch das Know how die andere.
Die können unser Programm kopieren, aber Maschinen zu bauen die gut sind wie unsere ist eben nicht, es gehört eben etwas mehr dazu als abzukupfern.


bike


----------



## gloeru (5 Juni 2011)

bike, ich gebe dir absolut Recht, "unsere" Stärke ist es, Maschinen zu bauen, welche mechanisch, elektrisch und softwaretechnisch auf einem durchgehend hohen Level sind, das schaffen die Chinesen noch nicht...

Schlussendlich waren wir, wie schon geschrieben, zum Entschluss gekommen, besser das HMI (mit allen komplexen Parametereinstellungen) mit einem USB Dongle aus zu bremsen anstelle der PLC zu schützen. 

Wir hatten auch mal versucht, einfach den Code nicht mit zu packen, aber während der IBN braucht man den Code, und prompt wurde ein Chinese mit USB-Stick an der Anlage gesichtet...

Ich möchte hier keine Asiaten schlecht machen, aber die kennen das (C) einfach nicht, und halten sich deshalb nicht dran, das ist leider Fakt.


----------

